# Tractor problems



## cudo00324 (Jul 18, 2013)

1996 John Deere 6300 it will drive until it warms up then it stops and goes out of nutral and if you trie to put it in gear it beeps and you what 15 miniutes then it will drive again and then you have to repeat the same thing again any answers


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

It will have codes in it. Can you check the codes & give them to me. There are several things that can cause this.


----------



## cudo00324 (Jul 18, 2013)

There is no codes


----------

